# greenfield community school



## yuppy (Jul 4, 2008)

hi, we are moving to Dubai in september whith 2 kids aged 6 and 8 and a baby. How difficult is to find a school! We have a place for them in Greenfield community school, Someone can give me a reference about it? For us is very important that school provides a strong support in english as my kids don´t speak the language yet.

Thanks a lot


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont know too much about the school other to say that it is located out in the Green Community.

Its website says that it does offer intensive lessons in English for children who dont yet speak the language.


----------

